# .357 sig conversion



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

well I ordered my .357 sig conversion barrel today, made by storm lake. I was just wondering if anyone else has one?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I am ordering one for my 220 Sig. I can use same nags and all..just need the barrel. I don't know if I will use it all that much but it does expand options:smt023


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey kcdano, let me know how you like it. I have been debating getting that same barrel. Range report maybe with some picutres? Thanks!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheaper than dirt is running specials this month. $10 off any order, and the Lone Wolf Glock replacement barrels are listed for $99.95. Just an FYI for those thinking of conversion barrels or shooting lead! Glock on!


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

well my barrel came in the mail today, Very very nice fit and finish. I am going to try to get to the range after work thursday.


----------

